# Double D's Custom Bowstrings 2012 Pricing Revised



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

With hunting season just around the corner, turn around time approximately 3 days currently !! 

Good luck and GREAT shooting,
Dennis


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Great deal on some great strings here!


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome strings! Thanks man!


----------



## Adam929 (Jan 4, 2011)

Just got another set on the way myself!

Thanks dennis


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you for the pics Jon ! Thank you for the order Adam !!


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

just ordered my set.....excited!


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay folks we are now into October ! Time for some new specials. Seeing as October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month the specials will be as follows but cannot be used in combination :

$10 off any string sets using the color Pink.

$10 off any set for bows marketed specifically to women (i.e. Bowtech Heartbreaker, PSE Stilletto, Bear Homewrecker, etc...).

Additionally, I will be donating $2 from every single set ordered this month to the National Breast Cancer Foundation, this will be in addition to the specials and also including any bow in any color combination.

Good luck and GREAT shooting,
Dennis


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## speeddemon619 (Sep 14, 2010)

Very cool gesture on the specials and the donation to the National Breast Cancer Foundation! Hope you do a killing this month!


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FlCracker13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Bump for a great string maker


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FlCracker13 (Jul 22, 2008)

I just recieved a set for my PSE Evo 7 and these strings are unreal. I have used strings from almost every builder on here and these are as good if not better than any I have ever used. I only had to put 2 twists in 1 cable and they tuned perfect. I put the peep in and shot and it didn't move. Great strings at a great price and only a 2 day build time. Pictures speak for themselves. I took advantage of the pink color sale and got pink/white with a black streak and they exceeded my expectations. Thanks


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Payment sent for another set.


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Bump for some awesome strings!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Dennis makes a great set of strings! Sent you a pm Dennis just waiting to hear back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

TTt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam929 (Jan 4, 2011)

TTT for some awsome strings.

just ordered another 2 sets!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Check it double d's bowstrings. Great strings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam929 (Jan 4, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Dennis?
Last couple orders he emailed me back right away, i havent heard anything back though since i placed my last order on december 17th.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Same thing here I placed an order a month ago today. I've emailed a few times and no response. I opened a claim through PayPal.


----------



## Adam929 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hopefully someone will chime in with some info. Maybe someone has a number to call him?


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Last time he was on here was Dec. 14


----------



## Adam929 (Jan 4, 2011)

I saw that, I figured he was out of town for the holidays. I sent Him emails too with no response.


----------



## Duramax05blk (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone get a response yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Excuse my grammar the iPhone makes me iStupid!


----------



## Adam929 (Jan 4, 2011)

Nope ended up filing claim with PayPal to get my money back.


----------

